# Virtual Flock



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2015)

How I would love to have a flock of these for Cherokee to watch over.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 22, 2015)

Awwww


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2015)

Truly!!!!  My daughter and family live on the Switzerland/France border and I told her to make a trip out of going to see these sheep in the mountains...love them!!!!  If she ever does and takes pics, I'll share them for sure


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2015)

How sweet!  I am sure Cherokee would love some too.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 23, 2015)

They're Valais Blacknose (Walliser Schwarznasen). I'd love some,too, but they would never cope with the creeping damp of Wales.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 23, 2015)

Sheepshape said:


> They're Valais Blacknose (Walliser Schwarznasen). I'd love some,too, but they would never cope with the creeping damp of Wales.


I don't thing they would do all that well here in Tucson AZ either. I'd have to move to maybe... Colorado.


----------

